# Free OTTB Gelding I got this morning



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree on the somewhat long pasterns, it almost looks like his front ones might be longer than his hinds? His shoulder is rather straight but that seems to be a fairly common thing in thoroughbreds. Looks like he's got those big 'ole TB withers! I'd love to see what he looks like once he's filled out more.

On the tattoo, I learned a few things when trying to read my old gelding's. It was especially hard in his case cause he was 20+ and the ink had faded a decent amount. 

Lift and hold the lip up, this is harder with horses that don't like their mouth messed with! Use a towel or some sort of cloth to dab some of the saliva off of the area over the tattoo. (Saliva makes it shinier and harder to read or get pictures of) if you can take a picture and then mess with the contrast and stuff sometimes that will help, depending on how faded the ink is. Plus regardless maybe some other people can help you decipher it!

Also I was told black lights will make even the more faded areas show up, I'm not sure if it works or not though as I never tried it.

Thoroughbred tattoos are usually 5 numbers preceded by a letter. Some tattoos only have 4 numbers, usually indicating the horse is over 25. The letter tells you the year of birth. Each year is assigned a number, though obviously some letters have 2 years they apply to.

Such as, E is 1975 but also 2001.

Jockey club has a free tattoo look up thing, if you can manage to decipher parts of it it will even work with just a partial tattoo!

With jockey club they also include the horse's whorls as part of the identification too.


----------



## KSAQHA (Mar 22, 2010)

He looks like a nice aged guy. As far as his front teeth go, highly unlikely they were filed down...he may be a cribber. That will do it to those front teeth!


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

KSAQHA said:


> He looks like a nice aged guy. As far as his front teeth go, highly unlikely they were filed down...he may be a cribber. That will do it to those front teeth!


Actually that's what the people said that gave him to me, they said the people before told them he cribs. But they had him a month and never saw him crib. I didn't see him crib today yet either. Not much to crib on in my pastures where he is now. 

His teeth are completely worn down, I will try to get a picture.


And thank you Pyrros! I will try what you said with the tattoo  maybe I can find a black light and try that too! I would love to know his age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Cribbers can be a bit sporatic. I have a cribbing/windsucking two year old and she'll go a month, two, sometimes longer- without ever acting like the cribber that she is, but then something in set her off and she'll start doing it again full force. Cribbing, even at her age, has work her front teeth down significantly, but usually it is uneven (she only cribs on her right side so her right front teeth are short while the others are normal)and you can tell. I have heard of teeth being filed down so that age can't be determined, but not often.

He looks liked a nice enough guy to me. He's light boned as many TBs are and has long pasterns/cannons but I think he'll be nice to look at when he gets some weight on his body.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He's pretty darn cute for a free horse! I'd love to see him gain some weight, he will really be a looker. I think it'd be cool to be able to find out his age and such though, good luck with that!


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

I talked more with the people I got him from. I think they said they sent info in to the jockey club and couldn't find info on him as a thoroughbred. I'm thinking about trying the aqha registry now. And maybe the jockey club once myself. I'm pretty sure his tattoo is only 4 numbers and then a letter. If so...he's pretty dang old. But I don't think his body shows that at all, no his behavior. His teeth do a bit, but I really have no experience with what a cribber's mouth looks like. A friend sent a picture of his teeth to her horse dental friend and that lady thought he looked pretty old too from his teeth. 
I'm still planning on getting him to put on some weight, and start working with him to start riding him. 
He does have trouble with hay when he eats some I'm probably going to get some cubes to soak for him. Poor guy, he's really sweet though and hasn't done anything bad yet. I saddled him up today and he was more than excellent about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Something else I just thought of, Standardbred and QH racers have lip tattoos as well.

A Quarter Horse tattoo has four or five numbers followed by a letter. Basically the opposite of a Thoroughbred's tattoo. 

A Standardbred tattoo always has five characters, either a letter and four numbers or two letters and three numbers. The first letter in the tattoo indicates the year of birth.

I don't know if it's discernible to tell how many letters there are vs letters or are which are in what places but I thought maybe that might be of use anyway.


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

Pyrros said:


> Something else I just thought of, Standardbred and QH racers have lip tattoos as well.
> 
> A Quarter Horse tattoo has four or five numbers followed by a letter. Basically the opposite of a Thoroughbred's tattoo.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm going to look him up with the quarter horse racing. A friend saw him and said he looked quarter horse, he's got a very fluffy winter coat already. And she said his face looks qh.
But when she saw him walk she thought tb.

Do they race appendix horses? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

that's what I was going to say. Appendix QH. Yes, they do race them. 
My daughters barrel horse looked totally thoroughbred, had a lip tattoo.
Finally, with the help of the forum we found out he was appendix QH.
Found his race record and all his information. It was fun to know


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

LOL!! My first thought was That's the CUTEST TB head I've ever seen! I bet he is a QH. 

Very handsome and friendly looking horse!

Nancy


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

wyominggrandma said:


> that's what I was going to say. Appendix QH. Yes, they do race them.
> My daughters barrel horse looked totally thoroughbred, had a lip tattoo.
> Finally, with the help of the forum we found out he was appendix QH.
> Found his race record and all his information. It was fun to know


Do you know how you were able to look that up? The qh one seems more difficult than the tb. I could be on the wrong page though haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiquita (Oct 31, 2013)

His back looks like it is in very poor condition. The lack of muscles parallel to his spine (around the withers especially) will indicate that he will probably have a hard time keeping up to ring work. that will also be a hard gorse to fit a saddle to (properly fit a saddle to). need a bit more weight on him but that will come with time. Other than that he's beautiful. looks like a Belgian warmblood I used to ride.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

He's a pretty cute horse for being free! Can't wait to see him with some more weight and muscling. If you can get a friend to help, and can get a good pic of his tattoo, I'm sure that we'll all help with deciphering it for you!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Actually somebody on here looked up the tattoo for me. I did not have a membership. I wrote down the lip tattoo as best I could and we guessed until we came up with something.


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks you guys, he's really been great so far. It's been too wet to do a whole lot out at my barn though. I'm hoping Monday and Tuesday I get to really work with him.

I have him on the purina hydration hay, and a "lite and easy" pellet with a little bit of cool calories..slowly getting him use to them. Then of course he goes outside and is able to graze all day, though its difficult for him because of his funky lack of teeth. He still seems happy to be out and has really hit it off with the younger gelding my other two horses don't care for. 
He looks better already, I will get more pictures of him soon. 

And I am only planning to use him from trail riding and pleasure riding, no ring work. I ride western as well. 

His tattoo I know the numbers are 3444 the letter at the end is more difficult. It bound be a B. I will need to try in a few days for more pictures he's a little fed up with me pulling on his lip everyday to look at his teeth again. 

Does anybody know the links for where to find info about looking up off track qh and off track appendix? 

I think I found the site to look up appendix race horses, but you have to pay 50$ to do so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

QH and Appendix QH's both race as QH's, with AQHA. I looked but I too only found the look up for them that costs money. :/ Jockeyclub seems to be the only one with a free tattoo look up but that's only for thoroughbreds so not much help here.

Maybe someone else is more familiar with QH tattoo look ups and can chime in.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

He's really cute. Such a friendly face.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I will chime in on the standardbred tattoo (he looks a bit like my stb boy). The USTA (united states trotting association) changed over to a neck freeze brand on the right side about 17 years ago. We have a 25 year old who has a lip tattoo but all our other ones (oldest being 16) are neck branded. They did this because the brands are easier to read and in theory less painful for the horse. So, your new boy is probably not a standardbred unless he is an older model.


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

rookie said:


> I will chime in on the standardbred tattoo (he looks a bit like my stb boy). The USTA (united states trotting association) changed over to a neck freeze brand on the right side about 17 years ago. We have a 25 year old who has a lip tattoo but all our other ones (oldest being 16) are neck branded. They did this because the brands are easier to read and in theory less painful for the horse. So, your new boy is probably not a standardbred unless he is an older model.


 
I have a feeling he is an older model of whatever it is that he may be, lol. 


His teeth do show quite a bit of age unless some how cribbing can effect their their bottom teeth as well. IMO I don't think his body shows that much age. He is just underweight and needs muscle I believe.










And here is a picture of him from yesterday, it warmed up enough for me to give him a quick bath(that he was really good about). With all that fluff wetted down it gives a better idea of what I'm working with. He defintely needs more muscle.

I was able to lunge him today and he was nice about it.. getting him into a trot is bit of a chore, but he will do it and looks nice when he does. I did notice that one of his front feet has a lower heel on it than the other...but it appears he has been neglected of farrier care for quite some time. hopefully it's nothing major. He isn't lame at all, and moves nicely. 

I don't know if the STB are gaited or not...but if they are, he isn't gaited. 

Does anybody notice anything from the pictures that would keep him from being ridden for trails/pleasure riding? 
Age included. At what age do people stop riding..or does the horse let you know? does it become apparent they can't hold up to the riding anymore? 
from what I know he was being ridden by the people who gave him to the people I got him from(and they only had him for less than a month..9 horses to get rode and only 2-3 people who rode, both of the girls still in school so minimal time to ride in the evenings, he wasn't rode by them).


thanks for all the help you guys. I do plan to check the aqha, jockey club and maybe stb racing associations to figure out his tattoo...will have to wait on the aqha unfortunately till I have more money. For now I'll just assume he's old :lol:


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

In my experience the horse usually lets you know or it becomes apparent due to health etc. I knew someone who had a 30 year old gelding they tried to retire because of his age. He went pretty stir crazy sitting in a pasture and was perfectly happy to resume his normal trail riding routine. I had a 28 year old mare that was still running barrels on occasion. She'd even win every now and again. She was ridden several times a week until her unexpected death and never slowed down. She put those younger horses in their place when it came to barrels and poles.

My thoroughbred gelding was retired from riding at 24 but that was mostly due to some health issues. (dropped fetlocks, tendon issues, suspected DSLD, major weight issues, etc etc) If he's sound and game for it I wouldn't be worried about it.


----------



## klyneal7 (Nov 12, 2013)

He looks as though he's aged very well. We have an OTB at my barn that is over 20, and doesn't look it at all. I had an OTB also, 16.1, ran 30 races and was in the money in 10 of them. But he was calm and steady on the trail, and learned very quickly. Even as young as he was, he was a great ring/trail horse right away. He was 6. Looks like you've got a really nice, calm guy for free. Except for the teeth, he looks healthy. A little weight, and he's be a great looker. Good luck with finding his age. (He does have a bit of the modern QH look to his head - but he also looks very TB. Good luck with him!)


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I think he is very cute. I hope you can find out more about him as I am curious. I know some folks think Bay horses are boring but I think they are fantastic. LOVE his sweet face. He actually isn't in the worst shape if he is as old as some are thinking. A bit more weight and as you said, muscle will help a lot. 

I rode a Saddlebred years ago that was 30 years old. She was still full of it and was not a beginner horse. ha ha Old gal still had game until the day she passed. Keeping them in shape and watching for signs as to when they have had enough. Start slow, build him up and hopefully you will get some good riding years out of him.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

The age people stop riding a horse completely depends on the horse. Some are conditioned and are in great shape. The horse I compete with is 20, and he's still got many years left in him.

That said, conditioning after years off can be strenuous. So be careful.


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies regarding this guy. He's been doing well, I think enjoying the time being spent with him and good care. I have my farrier coming on the 21st, and he'll be taken to the vet hopefully sometime after that. 

I did try to ride him a couple nights ago and he did buck before I got on even. So I will have a trainer I ride with sometimes evaluate him for me...do a couple rides on him.
Also found out Miles(what I decided to name the horse) has possibly been off for closer to 2 years.... I thought he had been rode recently....apparently not.... Sort of annoyed about that... 
So far I have only done light walk trot lungeing with him. He will be slowly brought back into riding if he works out as a riding horse again. 
He has put on some weight already but is seeming a little more difficult than my younger horses were about gaining weight....figured this would happen since he is older... 
I really want him to work out for me as a riding horse. He's been a sweet guy...except for the bucks...  lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

Might have found this guy actually on equibase. Based on the name that the girl thought he was

Horse Racing | Horse Racing Entries | Horse Racing Results | Past Performances | Mobile | Statistics

Success And Glory Thoroughbred

If it is him then he's not as old as we thought. 

Interesting. The girl told me she was told his name was "successful glory".


Edit; maybe not! I noticed it says that horse was born in (ire) that would be Ireland right? 
I don't think he would be here..in Tx. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

Actually I just looked at the races part and the most recent ones were in texas and local to me. I might have actually found my guy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

See if you can find the tattoo number for the potential horse, and look at your horse's tattoo. If they look vaguely the same then it's probably your fellow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I saw him on FB too! I told her his registered name could be success and glory. That would make him 18 yrs old and from Ireland.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

You're not far from me


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh hey was that you who posted on the ad on Facebook?  thanks for the tip! I was really excited lol. Still working on researching more if its him on not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

NRW said:


> Oh hey was that you who posted on the ad on Facebook?  thanks for the tip! I was really excited lol. Still working on researching more if its him on not.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes that was me lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

hisangelonly said:


> Yes that was me lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



The Internet is a small place apparently 

Are you located near Houston as well?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

Lol! It is! No I'm an hour south of Fort Worth 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Unless he puts on a lot of weight, you are going to have severe bridging if you use a western saddle. He is going to get back sore at the withers and toward the back of the saddle. All you will need to solve this problem is an antibridging pad. Back pain could cause him to buck. This pad should be the answer.


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

Celeste said:


> Unless he puts on a lot of weight, you are going to have severe bridging if you use a western saddle. He is going to get back sore at the withers and toward the back of the saddle. All you will need to solve this problem is an antibridging pad. Back pain could cause him to buck. This pad should be the answer.



Do you think an english saddle would be easier to fit him for?

I'll look into getting a pad like that. He has been putting on some weight now, but not so much on his back yet... My other gelding had trouble getting back muscle...he gained muscle in his back after I started riding him more. He hasn't had a problem with my saddle.


I can get pictures of this guy with my saddle on if it would help..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

An English saddle may be easier to fit, but you will need a riser pad under it.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow I can't believe you got such a nice horse for free!


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

@celeste, I'll look into it..I've been thinking of trying english honestly, but haven't gotten around to it. If I could ride him english even for awhile until/if his back gains muscle.

@frlsgirl, yeah I was surprised too..a few other people wanted him. But he was suppose to have some issues, and they needed him gone because he was bullying an older mare they had had for several years.
I haven't had any real problems with him yet other than when he bucked. And he does crib, but not often..mostly in the stall. And he will pace at the gate when he wants to come in. But I think it's more of a quirk and he's ready to eat. 

He's been gentle on the ground, even while being led by my mom who isn't horse savy and on the way to eat in his stall. So that's pretty impressive, my other horses will now her down if they're going to eat and she's leading the way.....both of them know they can push her around though.


--

About the bucking, could he buck because he needs his sheath cleaned? His back doesn't seem sore in his back but he does stand awkwardly camped out sometimes, and he looks like he could use a cleaning. Plus it probably has been awhile since he's had one... I do plan to get it cleaned soon regardless if it could be related to bucking or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

He could need his sheath cleaned. 

He for sure needs padding under that saddle bridge area. Even if his back is not sore after a ride, I guarantee that is hurts during the ride.


----------



## rogue9007 (Aug 8, 2014)

i realize this post is way old but was searching for tattoo posts and your story is so cool! and irish horse in texas 

hope you are both doing well...

and his tattoo is *34441, wasn't sure if you were ever able to read it


----------

